# Medication Abroad



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

we were told from numerous sources that my good ladies medication would be readily available in Portugal, Spain etc and cheaper than the UK.

We have had a torrid time in finding a certain medication she needs for high blood pressure ( with putting up with me no doubt :lol: )

That tablet in question is Moxonidine. The only place we managed to get 3 packets was Gibraltar and that was only because the chemist used to have a patient who used to use them. Every other chemist says they do not have nor can get them and there is no generic alternative. 

Plus the other tablets: Bisopropol, Doxazosin, Lacidipine and Losartan have all be more expensive over here than at home !!!!

We have pondered on asking a friend back home to collect the prescription for her and post them on to us, is this something that is allowed ( sending drugs through the post ) ?

Or will it just be a case of seeing a doctor here who can precribe an alternative tablet to Moxonidine ?

Thanks

DJM


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Phone home, speak to her doctor and get alternative med. names

tony


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

Worst case you can take your prescription into any hospital in the EU with your B1111 and they will help ( at cost of pills).

As Gemmy states I would ask your doctor for alternative meds and or as we used to do ask for 3 months worth up front, as they are happy to do this providing your other half has a medical check by the doctor.

John


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

We got three months off her GP but we are touring for 12 months..thats the problem

DJM


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Losartin is certainly available in France but requires a script from a Doctor, I suspect some of the others would also and you may well find that alternatives are available as the names you have quoted are Brand names rather than drug names.

Bisoprolol fumarate is a beta blocker - it is available in Spain and in Portugal according to the manufacturers

Doxazosin is available as "Cadura" in both,

Lacidipine is also in both as Lacidipina generis in Portugal and Lacimen in Spain,

BUT I do not know about the costs, if you visit a Doctor and use you EHIC card you will pay the same amount as a citizen of the country concerned and can reclaim it from the UK authorities when you return to the UK - keep receipts for everything so that you can. 

You should be able to find an English speaking Doctor and if you take a repeat prescription with you there should be no problem getting the drugs, but without a prescription they may well be more expensive.....

Sending out drugs from the UK could be done but it is a risk and is not one that I would undertake if there was any alternative - the postal service is not always as fast as you might wish and there is always the concern about what happens if they don't arrive or they get seized by customs - you might find you have a lot of explaining to do.....

Try the local GP equivalents forst......

Dave


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks Dave thats a great help

cheers

DJM


----------

